# Codex Inquisition - Digital Download



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Announced by Black Library - http://www.blacklibrary.com/Blog/Angels-Daemons-and-Mysterious-Individuals.html

Finally, following the release of Codex: Adepta Sororitas earlier this month, we are very excited to announce the next digital exclusive codex.
(drumroll……..) 

This November, you will be able to download the brand new Codex: Inquisition. 

A full codex, packed with background and artwork on the forces of the Imperium’s most secretive and powerful organization. You’ll soon be able to field an Inquisitor and their retinue in any Imperial army in games of Warhammer 40,000. 

We’ll be releasing more details on this book through our Facebook page as the date approaches, so make sure you’re signed up to follow us.
In fact, once we reach 5,000 likes, we’re going to reveal the full cover of the book (so get your friends to sign up to if you want to see it) Here’s a little snippet.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Well that's good! Any spoilers yet? :biggrin:


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

The fact you can finally (well, again) use Inquisitors as they should be, attached to another Imperial army is great. And I think a digital download book suits them well. Will have to preorder it the moment it goes up!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

About damn time. Hopefully you can take some freakish henchmen for them. I would definitely do up a small allied retinue for my SWs.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Here's hoping they make these guys legal without having to use the Imperial Guard book.


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Nice Fratris dude.

This is how inquisitors should be played. An option available to any Imperial army.

Hopefully it is just an option for an inquisitor with a huge page of options so you can make it be from any Ordo you choose, a henchmen option, assassin,, Fratris militia/Arbites and inquisitorial storm troopers.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

i would love to make this army more than sisters. and nice figures there truth.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I guess this codex may make up for the short falls in Sisters codex?

Also thanks, my project log is here if you wanna keep tabs.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

This is... interesting. Will this completely invalidate the henchmen in the GK codex I wonder?


----------



## WrentheFaceless (Oct 25, 2013)

Grey Knights wont be included with this Codex or will they?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

WrentheFaceless said:


> Grey Knights wont be included with this Codex or will they?


I hope not.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I doubt it, I think it'll just focus on the three inquisitorial orders, a long with henchmen but not the direct military forces they can call upon, such as Deathwatch, Sisters of Battle and Grey Knights.


----------



## Jdojo18 (May 8, 2012)

I am so doing this


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> I doubt it, I think it'll just focus on the three inquisitorial orders, a long with henchmen but not the direct military forces they can call upon, such as *Deathwatch*, Sisters of Battle and Grey Knights.


Deathwatch? have they EVER gotten a codex or somthing?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

They had rules via the white dwarf, they had the suspensor heavy bolter and the special ammunition that became common for sternguard.


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Son of a bitch, more shiny stuff that I'm going to say I don't need to buy but will end up buying it because my will power is weak when I see new shinys. I like the sound of what they are doing, but I'm going to hold my full feeling about it until I see the codex and how they actually put it into practice.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Very interesting - While I don't play neither Grey Knights or Battlesisters, I've always thought a Inquisition codex was missing. Will keep an eye on this!


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

So here's the new cover of the Inquisition Codex!


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Here is some rumours form our favourite rumour poster. Anonymous source! He is always posting rumours .anonymously of course.anyway here is stuff form him.



> via an anonymous sourceon Faeit 212
> Codex inquisition still uses your allies slot.
> 
> They were written as "battle brother allies" in witch hunters and grey knights before the allies rules were actually implemented an edition later. Now they'll play that way, requiring a troop etc
> ...


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

riddle me this though: even if codex inquisition is light on options could you still use it on it's own? or can it ONLY ally to some one else?

EDIT: (Face palm) explains right there in the rummor my question, ugh i'm sorry i'll go sit in the corner quietly


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I'd just settled on taking inquisition allies using the GK codex, but i was a bit miffed that i had to take coteaz. Now this is here i should be able to take some more interesting things, great timing!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

This is good. More options that I can use for my dark mechanicus and other evil miscreants.:biggrin:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

3 Warlord Traits Tables confirmed. From GW Digital Editions Facebook Page:


> As a reward, we're going to let you see the names of the Warlord Traits from one of the three tables in Codex: Inquisition.
> 
> And you get to pick which one!
> Which would you like to see guys?
> ...





> The codex is primarily designed to be included as allies, but you will be able to take a primary detachment if you like.
> there aren't any Space Marines in the book, so no Deathwatch (but we've certainly got our eye on them for their own digital something in the future).


----------



## lokyar (Apr 24, 2011)

confirmed: 
1. No new models.
2. No Grey Knights units, at all.
3. Will allow Inquisition units (not yet specified) to be used in any Imperial army.
4. There will be options for "Radical" Inquisitors.

dont know yet:
Deathwatch?

so in short, GK codex minus the power armor


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

> Thanks for voting in our poll yesterday guys,
> I can now reveal that the winner was The Ordo Xenos, with almost half the total votes!
> 
> Here's your reward - the Ordo Xenos Warlord Traits table.
> ...


I'm kind of interested in that 'Xenotech Collector' trait. It implies that the gear my inquisitor gets might not be limited to Imperial tech.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

lokyar said:


> confirmed:
> 1. No new models.
> 2. No Grey Knights units, at all.
> 3. Will allow Inquisition units (not yet specified) to be used in any Imperial army.
> ...


Deathwatch is an organization of Marines, and there are no Marines in the book according to GW: DE.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

I was thinking the same for Xenotech Collector. And some of the others sound fun too. Leave it to GW to make me want to give them my money on yet another army.


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

A few fluff and model pages inside the Codex: Inquisition. Also a small description on how the codex may work from Black Library themselves.
Munitorum Priests








Jokaero and Psyker








Inquisitorial Land Raider








Inquisitor Eisenhorn (Implying rules maybe?











> The rules in this book allow you to add the agents of the Inquisition into any Imperial force (as well as fielding them, begrudgingly, alongside the armies some of the less belligerent alien races), or field them as an army in their own right.
> 
> The main focus is very definitely on the individual Inquisitors themselves, with every Inquisitor now having access to a bewildering array of options, wargear and armour, making them one of the most customisable characters in the galaxy (as it should be).
> 
> ...


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

All the preview stuff that's out right now, review of the book next week when it's out for those who don't want to go all in just yet: http://www.talkwargaming.com/2013/11/Codex-Inquisition-Preview.html


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Any links on some good alternate Inquisitor models out there aside from the couple that GW has (aside from the named Inquisitors)?


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

ntaw said:


> Any links on some good alternate Inquisitor models out there aside from the couple that GW has (aside from the named Inquisitors)?


When I was throwing around ideas for an inquisitional henchmen army I came up with some ideas. I'd be happy to share 

Pig Iron Productions Kolony Militia as Warrior Acolytes (I wasn't planning on making each one unique, I don't think I have the patience haha)
Kolony Militia booster pack









Dark Eldar Wyches with alternate heads as Death Kult Assassins. The Wyches already look like they're equipped like Death Kult Assassins, so this was easy.
















Post-Apoc female heads

Privateer Press Temple Flameguard as Crusaders. I couldn't think of anything other than possibly some converted Warriors of Chaos instead of these guys.








Temple Flameguard

I'd probably use the Forge World brass set as well, to add =I= symbols all over

That's all I thought through, hope it helps!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

^ it sure gives me some places to look. Really I was hunting for an Inquisitor like model and not the extra forces surrounding him. It was suggested to me to look to a kitbash between WFB boxes and IG boxes...but I don't want to spend that much sourcing parts for this guy. The idea of buying two sets from armies I don't play to make one model is nothing but a sales pitch.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

ntaw said:


> ^ it sure gives me some places to look. Really I was hunting for an Inquisitor like model and not the extra forces surrounding him. It was suggested to me to look to a kitbash between WFB boxes and IG boxes...but I don't want to spend that much sourcing parts for this guy. The idea of buying two sets from armies I don't play to make one model is nothing but a sales pitch.


In that case, using Captains of the Empire or Warrior Priests from the Fantasy range would be a good base. Adding Space Marine and Grey Knight bits would help with it.

A few good ones I think would be perfect.

















Honestly just adding backpacks and some =I= iconography to these two would be a pretty great start.


























All of these are around $16.50 USD, so buying them really wouldn't break the bank. You could get all other bits through a bits seller.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Those were almost the exact pieces I was thinking of dabbling with. Only shame is that they're all finecast (limited use without handy knife work...which I'm not afraid of but don't like spending money on) and cost basically the same as an actual Inquisitor model that doesn't require more parts sourced past already spending 20 bucks on a model.

Those top two would be great attaches to a Salamander list with their flame icons, the second dude would be pretty bad ass with some full hand swaps and filing down the chest flame icon to be replaced with a GS'd Inquisition emblem...


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

ntaw said:


> Those were almost the exact pieces I was thinking of dabbling with. Only shame is that they're all finecast (limited use without handy knife work...which I'm not afraid of but don't like spending money on) and cost basically the same as an actual Inquisitor model that doesn't require more parts sourced past already spending 20 bucks on a model.
> 
> Those top two would be great attaches to a Salamander list with their flame icons, the second dude would be pretty bad ass with some full hand swaps and filing down the chest flame icon to be replaced with a GS'd Inquisition emblem...


There is also the Empire General boxed set which is plastic. It definitely gives you far more parts than you need though (I guess some of the extras could go towards acolytes, henchmen etc but no idea what you'd do with the horse ), and doesn't really give you a clear idea what parts come in the box.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I've already kitbashed a couple of inquisitors from my bits box (see the 2nd plog in my sig)

I'm also going to pick up a few more 3rd party models to use, because who doesn't want tons of inquisitors?

These are some of the ones i've seen, or had suggested:





























I think this one has tons of scope as a Base:










There are also tons of warmachine models that could work with a bit of conversion work. I've picked up quite a few to use in my retinue.


----------

